# Thiết bị định vị A1 Mini



## NamHaiGPs (18/5/19)

Thiết Bị Định Vị A1 Mini Siêu nhỏ, phù hợp để lắp cả cho ô tô, xe máy, xe đạp điện, các loại máy công trình. Khuyễn mại giảm giá ưu đãi ngập tràn như sau:

Miễn phí Sim 3G, Miễn Phí Cước 3G 1 Năm Đầu
Miễn phí Phần Mềm Theo Dõi Giám Sát Trên Điện Thoại 1 Năm Đầu
Miễn Phí Công Lắp Đặt Tận Nơi
Giá Trọn Gói Chỉ Còn: *1,190,000đ / 1 Bộ*
Liên hệ Nhanh với Nam Hải GPS quý khách sẽ được:

Lắp nhanh, giấu kín, bí mật. Chỉ có người lắp biết được vị trí thiết bị
Bảo hành 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 12 tháng
Hỗ trợ sau bán hàng 24/7

Hãy liên hệ :*(Mr Hải)* *0978 994 252 – 0942 996 855 (Mr Đức)* để được tư vấn chuyên sâu và lắp đặt tận nơi
Với Xe Máy: Thiết bị định vị xe máy A1 Mini giúp theo dõi, định vị trí chính xác xe đang ở đâu trên bản đồ số google maps. Theo dõi hành trình di chuyển của xe. Nhỏ gọn – Bí mật. Ngoài ra, thiết bị định vị xe máy mini A1 còn có chức năng chống trộm xe cực kỳ hiệu quả.




Với Ô Tô: Thiết Bị Định Vị Ô Tô A1 Mini giúp theo dõi giám sát định vị chính xác vị trí ô tô đang ở số nhà bao nhiêu, tên đường phố, thời gian đã dừng đỗ hoặc trạng thái đang di chuyển. Xem lại hành trình di chuyển của ô tô trong vòng 90 ngày gần nhất. Quản lý từ xa xem ô tô có đang mở máy hay tắt máy. Các loại báo cáo đầy đủ cho doanh nghiệp như : Tổng quãng đường, số lần & thời gian & địa điểm của các thông số : Dừng đỗ, tắt mở máy, quá tốc độ, vào & ra khỏi hàng rào giám sát,…..

*3 ƯU ĐIỂM QUAN TRỌNG CỦA ĐỊNH VỊ A1 MINI*

*Định Vị Chính Xác:* Sử dụng Chip GPS cao cấp giúp định vị chính xác 100% vị trí xe đang ở đâu? (Rõ luôn số nhà, tên đường, ngõ hẻm)
*Siêu Siêu Nhỏ – Bí Mật:* Kích thước chỉ bằng “Ngón Tay” – Nhỏ nhất Việt Nam giúp lắp dấu kín bên trong xe (Không lo bị phát hiện)
*Dễ Sử Dụng:* Phần mềm Quản lý trên Điện thoại hoàn toàn bằng Tiếng Việt, Lắp đặt – sử dụng đơn giản (Kể cả chị em phụ nữ)





5 ƯU ĐIỂM KHÁC CỦA ĐỊNH VỊ A1 MINI

Dễ lắp đặt chỉ cần đấu 2 dây nguồn vào điện của xe là xong
Dải điện hoạt động rộng (9-90V) cho phép lắp được trên mọi dòng xe
Kích thước siêu siêu nhỏ – Nhỏ nhất trên thị trường hiện nay
Đặc biệt đảm 100% không ảnh hưởng tới Ắc quy của xe
Bảo hành 1 đổi 1 (đổi mới luôn) trong 12 tháng

ỨNG DỤNG CỦA ĐỊNH VỊ A1 MINI CHO Ô TÔ XE MÁY

– Giúp bố mẹ giám sát được con cái khi giao xe.
– Giúp các công ty / doanh nghiệp quản lý xe khi giao cho nhân viên
– Ứng dụng trong việc tìm, quản lý con cái người thân.
– Giúp tìm ra xe trong trường hợp xe bị cướp giật, mất cắp.
– Giúp định vị – theo dõi xe máy trong những trường hợp đặc thù theo nhu cầu riêng…














Định Vị A1 Mini Xác định chính xác – rõ ràng vị trí xe đang ở đâu, rõ ràng đến từng số nhà và tên đường phố?
BẢNG GIÁ ĐỊNH VỊ A1
Giá trọn bộ chỉ còn : *1.190.000 đ/ 1 Bộ*
– Miễn phí Sim 3G 1 năm
– Bảo hành 1 đổi 1 (ĐỔI MỚI 100%) trong 12 tháng
*THỜI GIAN XỬ LÝ SIÊU TỐC*
– Lắp nhanh trong vòng 15 phút là xong toàn bộ
– Lắp tại nhà chỉ 30 phút là có mặt sau khi đặt hàng
– Chuyển hàng bưu điện đi các Tỉnh chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được ngay

Hãy liên hệ :*(Mr Hải)* *0978 994 252 – 0942 996 855 (Mr Đức)* để được tư vấn lựa chọn sản phẩm đúng nhất !
*Các dòng sản phẩm của công ty chi tiết tại: *Trang Chủ- Định Vị Nam Hải - Nam Hải GPS
_Miễn Phí Công Lắp Đặt Tận Nơi, Miễn Phí Sim 4G và Cước Data 1 Năm, Miễn Phí Phần Mềm Giám Sát 1 Năm_
*Định vị xe máy – ô tô:*
Thiết bị định vị A1 Mini: *1,190,000 ₫*
*Thiết bị định vị ô tô xe máy S101: 1,190,000 ₫*
Thiết bị định vị ô tô xe máy X1 mini giá cực sốc: *1,190,000 ₫*
Thiết Bị Định Vị S08v: *1,590,000 ₫*
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT02 *1,190,000 ₫*
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT02S *1,190,000 ₫*
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT05s *1,399,000 ₫*
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT08s (X7s) *1,590,000 ₫*
Thiết bị định vị Wetrack Lite *1,190,000 ₫*
Thiết bị định vị X1 mini cao cấp *1,890,000 ₫*
Thiết bị định vị xe máy ô tô VT08S giá rẻ *1,890,000 ₫*
*Định vị không dây:*
Định Vị Không Dây Mini Qbit(GT360) *1,590,000 ₫*
Thiết bị định vị không dây LK208 không cần lắp đặt *1,590,000 ₫*
Thiết bị định vị không dây LK209 pin 30 ngày *2,990,000 ₫*
Thiết bị định vị không dây siêu nhỏ gọn VT01 *1,450,000 ₫*
Định vị không dây AT4 pin khủng số 1 Việt Nam *2,690,000 ₫*
*CÔNG TY ĐỊNH VỊ MINI NAM HẢI*
Hotline: 0978994252 - 0942996855
Email: banhang@namhaigps.com
Website: dinhvixemaymini.com
*Tại Miền Bắc:*
➤ Hà Nội: Số 65B, Ngõ 86 Hào Nam, Đống Đa
➤ Thái Bình: Số 89 Ngô Thì Nhậm, TP Thái Bình
➤ Nam Định: Đường Nguyễn Tuân, TP Nam Định
➤ Hưng Yên: Đường Nguyễn Văn Linh, TP Hưng Yên
*Tại Miền Nam *
➤ Tp Hồ Chí Minh: Số 256 Phan Huy Ích, Phường 12, Quận Gò Vấp, TP Hồ Chí Minh
*Các Tỉnh thành khác:* Gửi hàng COD -> Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng


----------

